# Butterkoferi Cichlid



## 6Ps (Oct 7, 2004)

Can anybody give me some info on this cichlid? Im picking him up tomorrow for free from somone who just doesnt want him anymore. He said the fish killed all the other tank mates. I saw a picture and he looks sick; has white spots all over. How can I heal him and fix the white stripes and spots. Supposedly he is around 8" but ill see tomorrow. Anyone know what a Butterkoferi Cichlid that size would cost? just curious. I have 6 rbps but am unfamiliar with cichlids. I plan on keeping him in a separate tank and nurse him back to health on a good diet and then introduce him into the rbps. The owner says he can eat 30 feeder fish a week. Maybe thats why he has white spots, could have picked up a disease from a feeder. Anyways, what do you all think?
Thanks


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

6Ps said:


> Can anybody give me some info on this cichlid? Im picking him up tomorrow for free from somone who just doesnt want him anymore. He said the fish killed all the other tank mates. I saw a picture and he looks sick; has white spots all over. How can I heal him and fix the white stripes and spots. Supposedly he is around 8" but ill see tomorrow. Anyone know what a Butterkoferi Cichlid that size would cost? just curious. I have 6 rbps but am unfamiliar with cichlids. I plan on keeping him in a separate tank and nurse him back to health on a good diet and then introduce him into the rbps. The owner says he can eat 30 feeder fish a week. Maybe thats why he has white spots, could have picked up a disease from a feeder. Anyways, what do you all think?
> Thanks


 first of all dont put him in with piranhas. you will end up with dead fish. 
very aggresive cichlid that can grow up to 18"
not a good idea to keep with any other fish. 
mine wil attack anything in the tank including my hands. 
the fish might have hole in the head disease. and will need to be cured.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Your 55 gallon with 6 rbps is overstocked as it is, you can NOT put that fish in that tank as the tank is too small for just him by himself let alone adding him into a too small tank that already has too many fish.


----------



## 6Ps (Oct 7, 2004)

Thats why I said I am going to keep him in a separate tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

6Ps said:


> I plan on keeping him in a separate tank and nurse him back to health on a good diet and then introduce him into the rbps.


 Come again?

And how big is this seperate tank since he's going to need at least a 75 in the near future...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

why would u nurse him back to health then put him with p's.... ull be nursing him back to health in a few days.. if u care enough to nurse him back dont put him in with the p's... imo


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

but white spots could be ick... if he was fed feeders all the time.. could defintely be ick


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

That butti can get up to 18"", a separate and big tank is a must.


----------

